# How to convert Lyft prime to uber surge



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

Does anyone know the calculation that converts Lyfts prime time % to the equivalent surge multiplier? For example if Lyfts prime time is at 25% what is the equivalent surge rate?


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

25% Lyft pt is 1.25 X uber surge.

Lyft is formatted as a percentage addition (add 25%) while uber is a multiplier (multiply by 1.25).

200 pt is 3x surge, etc.

0 pt or 1.0x would be no surge / pt.

As an aside, back in the 'good old days', Lyft prime time was considered a tip (prime time tips) all of which was given to the driver. Part of that is understandable because tips often go down during prime time.

The power driver bonus was supposed to offset part of this commission increase when Lyft started taking commission on all prime time (tips). But it is becoming more elusive to obtain. And now Lyft acts like it's doing a favor to keep the power bonus and keeps redefining it, but at the same time still takes commissions from everyone's prime time.


----------



## Chicago88 (Feb 7, 2016)

The correct way to calculate Lyft's prime time is 25% = no extra pay, 50% = no extra pay, 75%= no extra pay, 100% = no extra pay, etc, etc..... The point being, Lyfts prime time is a total JOKE. you can be sitting dead center of 100% prime time and get a ping 3 minutes away, accept the ping believing it's a prime time fare only to find out after the ride competes it's a straight fare. I never drive Lyft at prime time because Uber is always better pay with a known surge price.


----------



## CantThrowCantCatch (Sep 17, 2015)

Prime time conversion to Fuber Surge. 

25-75% =1.25x-1.75x
100-175% = 2.0x-2.75x
200-275% = 3.0x-3.75x


----------



## Zia (Jul 7, 2015)

Chicago88 said:


> The correct way to calculate Lyft's prime time is 25% = no extra pay, 50% = no extra pay, 75%= no extra pay, 100% = no extra pay, etc, etc..... The point being, Lyfts prime time is a total JOKE. you can be sitting dead center of 100% prime time get a ping 3 minutes away, accept ping believing it's a prime time fare only to find out after the rife competes it's a straight fare. I never drie Lyft at prime time because Uber always is better pay with a known surge price.


It's a 100% true story 
Happened to me while in the center of 200% took a ride from 2 blocks away to JFK I was thinking of about $180+ but at the drop off total was about $60 with 25% prime time.

I'll never ever repeat this mistake. Uber is a winner in this


----------



## Chicago88 (Feb 7, 2016)

Zia said:


> It's a 100% true story
> Happened to me while in the center of 200% took a ride from 2 blocks away to JFK I was thinking of about $180+ but at the drop off total was about $60 with 25% prime time.
> 
> I'll never ever repeat this mistake. Uber is a winner in this


The worst part of this of course is taking the low paying Lyft job when I was sitting in a Uber surge, the surge areas and rates don't always line up the same for Uber and Lyft but 90% of the time they do and 80% of the time it's Uber that is surging higher... Plus you know exactly what your pax is paying - LYFT OFF!


----------

